# PCHDTV HD-3000 V4L HOWTO

## smasher

Here's how I got my pcHDTV HD-3000 card going without xine-hd.

I'm using:

AMD64(3200)/Gentoo 2004.3

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r3

mplayer-1.0_pre6-r2

Video For Linux enabled in kernel

I assume you are logged in as root to install the drivers and tools.

Get the drivers and tools from www.pchdtv.com.

```
mkdir ~/pcHDTV

cd ~/pcHDTV

wget http://pchdtv.com/downloads/pcHDTV-2.0.tar.gz

wget http://pchdtv.com/downloads/tools-2.6-a.tar.gz

tar xvzf pcHDTV-2.0.tar.gz

tar xvzf tools-2.6-a.tar.gz
```

Make,install the video4linux drivers and tools.

```
cd ~/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0

## With udev.

make && make install && make udev

# udev permissions file ends up in the wrong directory

mv /etc/udev/rules.d/10-pchdtv.permissions /etc/udev/permissions.d/

## Without udev.

make && make install

cd ~/pcHDTV/tools-2.6-a

# Before running make install you must edit the config file to remove the '-C' from the install line: 

# install -C -mode=u=rwx,go=rx $(PROGS)$(PREFIX)/bin to have the following instead: 

# install -mode=u=rwx,go=rx $(PROGS)$(PREFIX)/bin

make clean && make

```

Please note if you leave out this next step the dvb driver will load first if you use kernel auto module loading.  That being said I have done this and have lost access to my NTSC tuner/Composite/S-Video inputs.  If I boot into the dvb driver and remove cx88-dvb and and insert cx88-atsc by hand all seems well.  Maybe it's just me?

Add to /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

```
cx88-atsc
```

Reboot or try modprobe cx88-atsc.

Verify the drivers are loaded:

```
dmesg

...

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

pcHDTV HD3000 driver version 2.0.0 loaded

cx88[0]: subsystem: 7063:3000, board: pcHDTV HD3000 HDTV [card=22,autodetected]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.2[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:00:06.2, rev: 5, irq: 201, latency: 64, mmio: 0xcf000000

cx88[0]/2 FW version: 113-4-194-3

cx88[0]/2: registered device video0 [atsc]

cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:00:06.0, rev: 5, irq: 201, latency: 64, mmio: 0xce000000

tuner 0-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (cx88[0])

tuner 0-0061: type set to 52 (Thomson DDT 7610 (ATSC/NTSC))

cx88[0]/0: registered device video1 [v4l2]

cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

cx88[0]/0: registered device radio0

cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.4 loaded

cx88[0]/2: atsc_open - device data

cx88[0]/2: device minor 0

cx88[0]/2: tuner_type 52
```

If the dmesg reports: 'DVB: registering frontend 0 (pcHDTV HD3000 HDTV)' then you have the dvb driver installed.  You must remove it before installing the v4l driver.

```
modprobe -r cx88-dvb

modprobe cx88-atsc
```

Verify the entries your dev directory.

```
ls /dev/dvb*

/dev/dvb0.demux0  /dev/dvb0.dvr0  /dev/dvb0.frontend0  /dev/dvb0.net0

ls /dev/v4l/

radio0  vbi0  video  video0  video1

ls /dev/dtv

/dev/dtv
```

Warning, if video1 or /dev/dtv is missing then cx88-atsc is not installed or isn't working properly.

This is optional, if you want to use xine-hd.  Otherwise you may use it as a list of available HD channels.

```
dtvscan /dev/dtv > ~/.xine/channels.atsc
```

If dtvscan fails and you know what HD channels are available in your area you can check the signal.  Replace # is the channel number.

```
dtvsignal /dev/dtv #
```

Watch some HD TV!  Replace # with a channel number.

```
getatsc /dev/dtv #|mplayer -vo xv -framedrop -vf pp=lb -autoq 6 -tsprog 0 -noconsolecontrols /dev/stdin
```

I not able to test this but -tsprog 0 is supposed to set the subchannel your are requesting.  Here's an example for channel 42.3.

```
getatsc /dev/dtv 42|mplayer -vo xv -framedrop -vf pp=lb -autoq 6 -tsprog 3 -noconsolecontrols /dev/stdin
```

If you want to get rid of the squiggly lines at the top or bottom try cropdetect.  It will report a suggested crop value.

```
getatsc /dev/dtv 42|mplayer -vo xv -framedrop -vf pp=lb,cropdetect -autoq 6 -tsprog 3 -noconsolecontrols /dev/stdin

# then set it

getatsc /dev/dtv 42|mplayer -vo xv -framedrop -vf pp=lb,crop=1904:1056:8:16 -autoq 6 -tsprog 3 -noconsolecontrols /dev/stdin
```

And if you want to watch plain old TV.  You'll want to adjust your video settings here, the driver doesn't set optimal viewing settings.  See the mencoder settings below for some decent values.

```
tvtime

# or

xawtv
```

I have not done any HD recordings, but here's the syntax.  Replace # with a channel number.

```
getatsc /dev/dtv # > myrecording.ts
```

If all goes well you should be on your way to viewing HD TV!  Now let's try to make our composite in/tv tuner work to capture some home movies.

Here are some things I discovered when trying to grab video from the non-HD side of the card.

1. The video4linux driver only supports YUY2 output, greatly slowing things down.  Also it prevented me from using transcode.  Luckily with mencoder and the right codecs/options you can make this happen.

2. You must use the enclosed audio loopback cable.

3. Mencoder won't unmute the video4linux driver you may need to run 'v4lctl volume mute off'.  Tvtime doesn't have a problem with this so it may be an mplayer issue.

4. Your capture device must be set correctly.  You can use this to test sound capturing.

```
#test loopback cable, must have sox installed

v4lctl volume mute off

rec -c 2 -d /dev/dsp -f s -r 44100 -s w -t wav outfile.wav

mplayer outfile.wav

```

5. And here are some mplayer settings you might need to be familiar with.

   amode=0 (0=mono, 1=stereo)

   input=0  (0=tuner, 1=composite, 2=svideo)

This is what I used to pull some good quality video off the pcHDTV card.  My 80 minute clip took a little over 4.5 gigs.

```
mencoder -tv driver=v4l2:normid=0:amode=0:input=1:brightness=70:contrast=25:hue=99:saturation=55:outfmt=yuy2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:forceaudio:forcechan=2:volume=95 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mjpeg:vhq -vf pp=lb/hb/vb/dr,hqdn3d -oac mp3lame -o output.avi tv://
```

Some more mplayer examples:

```
# view channel 2

mplayer -tv driver=v4l2:norm=ntsc:channels=2-tv1:chanlist=us-bcast:input=0:adevice=/dev/dsp:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0:brightness=60:contrast=25:hue=99:saturation=55:outfmt=yuy2 -vf pp=lb tv://

# view channel 5

mplayer -tv driver=v4l2:norm=ntsc:channels=5-tv1:chanlist=us-bcast:input=0:adevice=/dev/dsp:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0:brightness=60:contrast=25:hue=99:saturation=55:outfmt=yuy2 -vf pp=lb tv://

# view composite input

mplayer -tv driver=v4l2:input=1:adevice=/dev/dsp:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0:brightness=60:contrast=25:hue=99:saturation=55:outfmt=yuy2 -vf pp=lb tv://

# view svideo input

mplayer -tv driver=v4l2:input=2:adevice=/dev/dsp:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0:brightness=60:contrast=25:hue=99:saturation=55:outfmt=yuy2 -vf pp=lb tv://

```

Some more mencoder examples:

```
# record channel 2

mencoder -tv driver=v4l2:norm=ntsc:normid=0:amode=1:channel=2-tv1:chanlist=us-bcast:input=0:brightness=70:contrast=25:hue=99:saturation=55:outfmt=yuy2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:forceaudio:forcechan=2:volume=95 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mjpeg:vhq -vf pp=lb/hb/vb/dr,hqdn3d -oac mp3lame -o output.avi tv://2

# record channel 5

mencoder -tv driver=v4l2:norm=ntsc:normid=0:amode=1:channel=5-tv1:chanlist=us-bcast:input=0:brightness=70:contrast=25:hue=99:saturation=55:outfmt=yuy2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:forceaudio:forcechan=2:volume=95 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mjpeg:vhq -vf pp=lb/hb/vb/dr,hqdn3d -oac mp3lame -o output.avi tv://5

# record composite input

mencoder -tv driver=v4l2:normid=0:amode=0:input=1:brightness=70:contrast=25:hue=99:saturation=55:outfmt=yuy2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:forceaudio:forcechan=2:volume=95 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mjpeg:vhq -vf pp=lb/hb/vb/dr,hqdn3d -oac mp3lame -o output.avi tv://

# record svideo input

mencoder -tv driver=v4l2:normid=0:amode=0:input=2:brightness=70:contrast=25:hue=99:saturation=55:outfmt=yuy2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:forceaudio:forcechan=2:volume=95 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mjpeg:vhq -vf pp=lb/hb/vb/dr,hqdn3d -oac mp3lame -o output.avi tv://

```

Also, I should probably note when viewing a 1920 x 1080 HD stream it uses around 65-75% of my cpu.

----------

## lavid

i've tried just about every kernel that i can get my hands on, none of them seem to work with this card.

i tried the drivers included in the 2.6.12-rc2 kernel and with the dvb support, i'm missing a bunch of devices (ca0, audio0, video, ...)

when i try the cx88-atsc module, it simply can't read anything.

i can tune using azap and the dvb module, but nothing else will work  :Sad: 

i moved the udev permissions and rules to the proper place and i created a pchdtv file in the modules.d directory so the modules.conf file is updated properly.

has anyone else had this problem or similar and knows how to resolve the issue?

-lavid

----------

## smasher

Does you have the appropriate module files for your kernel?  Here is what mine looks like:

```
/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5/v4l2/cx88-atsc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5/v4l2/cx88-blackbird.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5/v4l2/cx88-dvb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5/v4l2/cx8800.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5/v4l2/cx8801.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5/v4l2/cx8802.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5/v4l2/cx88xx.ko
```

If you haven't rebooted since setting up udev you'll need to run udevstart to create the dev files.

How are you planning on using your card, dvb or v4l?   MythTV has dvb support while most desktop programs use v4l.  ie xine-hd.

Oh and make sure you don't use cx88-dvb and cx88-atsc together.  Only one can used a time.

----------

## srwalter

2.6.12-rc3 and above include updated drivers for the pcHDTV 3000.  It is a little hairy to get going, but it will work with the stock kernel drivers, and work well.  I'm currently using this kernel on an AMD64 with MythTV to receive wonderful high-definition broadcasts.

As a side note, you probably want a card that can do XvMC, else the playback will be jumpy.  Most recent nVidia cards do, but that's a whole other can of worms...

----------

## gcasillo

Hey, srwalter, where in KY? I'm in Lexington, and I hope to set aside some time to get my pcHDTV-3000 up in running. What channels/stations are you pulling in? What antenna if any are you using?

----------

## SkidSoft

Is the Quality any good? How is it on your monitor? I know HDTV is something like 1900x something right? I'm VERY interested in this card and Indy has quite a few HDTV broadcast channels from what I understand...

----------

## immudium

Thanks for the excellent guide.  I've had a pretty hard time getting the 2.0 drivers to work for the HD3000, as such I have been stuck using a 2.6.9 kernel with the 1.6 drivers for quite some time.  Checking regularly on the pcHDTV boards for more information is definitely an exercise in futility trying to separate any bits of useful information from the noise.  Your installation instructions are defintely the most clear and concise that I have seen so far and as such I have finally had my first success with these blasted 2.0 drivers.  So anyway, many thanks for getting me out of the driver dungeon and moving forward finally!

----------

## immudium

 *Quote:*   

> Is the Quality any good? 

 

It depends on what you mean by quality.  If you're referring to the quality of the recorded broadcast, it's kind of irrelevent with HDTV.  HDTV is transmitted as a digital transport stream which is basically just just a very high bitrate mpeg2 file.  As such, there is no (re)encoding of the transmission such as would be done with a traditional ananlog TV signal and card such as a PVR-350.  Things that are relevant to HDTV cards would be signal strength, for example.  Higher signal strength results in fewer dropped packets which results in fewer glitches during playback.  As far as signal strength goes, my own HD3000 seems to have an excellent tuner.  I can pick up all local over the air stations at 90% signal strength from over 40 miles away from the transmission tower using nothing more than 13" X 13" Zenith Silver Sensor antenna in my attic.

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Multimedia.

----------

## immudium

Something weird I just came across.  I run two HD3000 cards on different boxes.  One running the gentoo testing branch and the other running the stable branch which is intended to by my master MythTV backend.  Well since I got the driver working on the testing box, I decided to get it working on my stable box.  Well it seems there is something strang going on with udev version 046 and either the rules or permissions files of the pcHDTV 2.0 drivers.  It would create some sort of node called /dev/dvb with attributes crwx rather than a dvb directory with an adapter0 subdirectory.  I remedied this problem by upgrading to udev testing (which at the time of this writing was 056).  

```
echo "sys-fs/udev ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

So while the dvb directory is probably not used for the v4l driver it was bugging me that I was getting the same results.  And for whatever reason, the v4l driver refused to work as well until upgrading so perhaps it had some related issues with the older udev.  Anyway just a heads up in case someone else runs across this same problem.

----------

## andersbk

Need a bit of help. I've got mythtv up and running, just not getting same results with as you with respect to the pcHDTV 3000 card.

I tried pointing to /dev/video0 for the card setup in mythtv-setup, but I get and ERROR message wrt tuning.

Below you'll find relevant output for my setup. It's a gentoo 2005.0 install running 2.6.11.7.

Any ideas? Let me know if there's any other info needed to help me debug.

thanks!

# dmesg

```

pcHDTV HD3000 driver version 2.0.0 loaded

cx88[0]: subsystem: 7063:3000, board: pcHDTV HD3000 HDTV [card=22,autodetected]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.2[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:02:01.2, rev: 5, irq: 21, latency: 32, mmio: 0xe7000000

cx88[0]/2 FW version: 113-4-194-3

cx88[0]/2: registered device video0 [atsc]

tuner 0-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (cx88[0])

tuner 0-0061: type set to 52 (Thomson DDT 7610 (ATSC/NTSC))

XFS mounting filesystem dm-0

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-0

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

cx88[0]/2: atsc_open - device data

cx88[0]/2: device minor 0

cx88[0]/2: tuner_type 52

```

# lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 240828  9

agpgart                29488  1 fglrx

snd_seq                52880  0

snd_ice1712            60484  0

snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx      3456  1 snd_ice1712

snd_ak4xxx_adda         5888  2 snd_ice1712,snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx

snd_cs8427              8960  1 snd_ice1712

snd_ac97_codec         75768  1 snd_ice1712

snd_pcm                83716  2 snd_ice1712,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              22020  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8068  1 snd_pcm

snd_i2c                 5248  2 snd_ice1712,snd_cs8427

snd_mpu401_uart         7040  1 snd_ice1712

snd_rawmidi            19328  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          7564  2 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    44980  11 snd_seq,snd_ice1712,snd_ak4xxx_adda,snd_cs8427,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_i2c,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

tuner                  26536  0

cx88_atsc              14596  0

cx8802                  7940  1 cx88_atsc

firmware_class          8192  1 cx88_atsc

cx88xx                 48160  2 cx88_atsc,cx8802

i2c_algo_bit            9224  1 cx88xx

video_buf              17668  3 cx88_atsc,cx8802,cx88xx

ir_common               5636  1 cx88xx

btcx_risc               4104  2 cx8802,cx88xx

tveeprom               11672  1 cx88xx

i2c_core               19200  5 tuner,cx88_atsc,cx88xx,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom

videodev                7936  2 cx88_atsc,cx88xx

v4l2_common             4864  1 cx88_atsc

v4l1_compat            13828  1 cx88_atsc

```

# cat /proc/interrupts

```

           CPU0

  0:     311269    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  7:          0    IO-APIC-edge  parport0

  8:          2    IO-APIC-edge  rtc

  9:          1   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 14:       3793    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:         23    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

 19:          0   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd

 20:       2140   IO-APIC-level  eth0

 21:          0   IO-APIC-level  cx88[0]

 22:          0   IO-APIC-level  ICE1712

 23:          0   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd

NMI:          0

LOC:     311198

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

Some other interesting info. As you can see, I'm not getting the same /dev entries.

FYI, I just emerged version 056 of udev prior to outputting everything here.

```

stream root # uname -a

Linux stream 2.6.11.7-v4l #4 SMP Fri May 6 15:24:28 MDT 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

stream root # ls -l /dev/dv*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 May  6 09:35 /dev/dvd -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 May  6 09:35 /dev/dvdrw -> hdc

stream root # ls -l /dev/dt*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 10 May  6 09:36 /dev/dtv -> v4l/video0

stream root # ls -l /dev/v4l/*

crw-rw----  1 root video 81,  64 May  5 09:14 /dev/v4l/radio0

crw-------  1 root sys   81, 224 May  5 09:14 /dev/v4l/vbi0

crw-------  1 root sys   81,   0 May  5 09:14 /dev/v4l/video0

stream root # ls -l /etc/udev/permissions.d/

total 8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  370 May  6 13:37 10-pchdtv.permissions

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3820 Mar 11 11:31 50-udev.permissions

stream root # ls -l /etc/udev/rules.d/

total 16

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1830 May  6 13:37 10-pchdtv.rules

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 8356 May  6 15:33 50-udev.rules

stream root # ls -l /lib/firmware/

total 48

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 12772 May  5 09:37 dvb-fe-or51132-qam.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 17532 May  5 09:37 dvb-fe-or51132-vsb.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  8518 May  5 09:37 dvb-fe-or51211.fw

stream root #

```

----------

## tgeiger

andersbk,

I'm having the same issue you are. What I found, is that it only works when I re-install the drivers:

1) don't autoload cx88_atsc on boot

2) cd path-to-driver/pcHDTV-2.0

3) make install

4) modprobe cx88_atsc

I have to do this every time I reboot. If I skip the first three steps, I have the same problem (only video0 is registered). For some reason following these steps causes some other modules to be loaded. I've tried loading the modules by hand, but it still doesn't work.

I haven't had time to investigate this more.

On a side note:

I'm using composite in, and the mplayer settings mentioned work great. How do I get mthtv to use the same yuy2 settings? BTW, I've only been able to see and video by making myth use the v4l driver. The color is skewed, but I can see it. If I use the pcHD300 driver (with composite input set), I get errors about dtv signal strength and a black screen.

Thanks for this post!!!

-Tom

----------

## cykoduck

Ok so anyone have ideas on this one:

amd64 w/ 2.6.12-r7 and the drivers loaded as modules

Post reboot a dmesg shows that the cx88-dvb loaded and says created adapter and frontend, but I have no adapters in /dev/dvb

I am using udev 56

Thanks

----------

## cykoduck

Correction:  I am using 2.6.12-r4, I was confusing the r7 with the 2.6.11 kernel i had  :Smile: 

----------

## upgrdman

using gentoo linux on my amd64, with kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r6, also tried kerel linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r7.

running make in the pcHDTV-2.0 directory yeilds some worrying warnings:

```

...

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_ca_en50221.o

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_ca_en50221.c: In function `dvb_ca_en50221_io_read_condition':

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_ca_en50221.c:1394: warning: passing arg 3 of `dvb_ringbuffer_pkt_next' from incompatible pointer type

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_ca_en50221.c:1405: warning: passing arg 3 of `dvb_ringbuffer_pkt_next' from incompatible pointer type

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_frontend.o

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_frontend.c: In function `dvb_frontend_ioctl':

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_frontend.c:696: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_frontend.c:709: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_net.o

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_net.c: In function `dvb_net_do_ioctl':

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_net.c:1282: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_net.c:1284: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

...

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/or51211.o

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/or51211.c: In function `or51211_load_firmware':

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/or51211.c:113: warning: int format, different type arg (arg 2)

...

```

modprobe cx88-atsc yeilds the following in dmesg:

```
kobject_register failed for v4l1_compat (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff801e9786>{kobject_register+70} <ffffffff80147922>{sys_init_module+5058}

       <ffffffff8015cdbb>{__vma_link+75} <ffffffff8015df46>{do_munmap+854}

       <ffffffff8010e1ba>{system_call+126}

pcHDTV HD3000 driver version 2.0.0 loaded

cx88[0]: subsystem: 7063:3000, board: pcHDTV HD3000 HDTV [card=22,autodetected]ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:09.2[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:02:09.2, rev: 5, irq: 225, latency: 32, mmio: 0xec000000

cx88[0]/2 FW version: 113-4-194-3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for v4l/video0

cx88[0]/2: registered device video0 [atsc]

cx88[0]/2: atsc_open - device data

cx88[0]/2: device minor 0

cx88[0]/2: tuner_type 52
```

attempting to rmmod cx88-atsc yeilds:

```
farrell root # rmmod cx88-atsc

Killed

farrell root # rmmod cx88-atsc

ERROR: Removing 'cx88_atsc': Device or resource busy

farrell root # modprobe cx88-dvb
```

(and it sits there, forever, trying to load cx88-dvb, probably because of issues with the atsc module...)

rebooting and a modprobe cx88-dvb yeild the following in dmesg:

```
kobject_register failed for dvb_core (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff801e9786>{kobject_register+70} <ffffffff80147922>{sys_init_module+5058}

       <ffffffff801eaf59>{rb_insert_color+201} <ffffffff8015cdbb>{__vma_link+75}

       <ffffffff8015df46>{do_munmap+854} <ffffffff8010e1ba>{system_call+126}

cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.4 loaded

cx88[0]: subsystem: 7063:3000, board: pcHDTV HD3000 HDTV [card=22,autodetected]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:09.2[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:02:09.2, rev: 5, irq: 225, latency: 32, mmio: 0xec000000

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x based dvb card

DVB: registering new adapter (cx88[0]).

DVB: registering frontend 0 (pcHDTV HD3000 HDTV)
```

and I can watch regular (analogue) tv with tvtime or xawtv. but i would like to be able to use HDTV, so I need to get the atsc modules to work, and it would also be nice if the dvb modules would load cleaner (no Call Traces in dmesg...)

thanks,

--farrell f.

----------

## smasher

 *Quote:*   

> using gentoo linux on my amd64, with kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r6, also tried kerel linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r7. 
> 
> running make in the pcHDTV-2.0 directory yeilds some worrying warnings:

 

Hmm..  when you run make are you running the same kernel version you're compiling for?  I know the make script doesn't use the /usr/src/linux symlink for determining the kernel version.

Are these configs options set for your kernel?

```
cat /boot/config-2.6.11-gentoo-r7 |grep CX88

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m
```

```
cat /boot/config-2.6.11-gentoo-r7 |grep DVB

CONFIG_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

..snip
```

```
cat /boot/config-2.6.11-gentoo-r7 |grep UNLOAD

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=n
```

----------

## upgrdman

Yes to all of your questions, see below please  :Smile: 

```
upgrdman@farrell upgrdman $ uname -r

2.6.11-gentoo-r7

upgrdman@farrell upgrdman $ su -

Password:

farrell root # cd pcHDTV-2.0

farrell pcHDTV-2.0 # make clean

rm -f *~ *.o *.ko *.mod.c

rm -f .version .*.o.flags .*.o.d .*.o.cmd .*.ko.cmd

rm -rf .tmp_versions

find . -type l | xargs -r rm

farrell pcHDTV-2.0 # make

ln -s . linux

ln -s . media

ln -s ./usr_hdrs dvb

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/build SUBDIRS=/root/pcHDTV-2.0 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r7'

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/video-buf.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/v4l1-compat.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/v4l2-common.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-driver.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-cards.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-risc.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-if.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-vbi.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-gpio.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88-video.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88-vbi.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88-alsa.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88-mpeg.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88-cards.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88-core.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88-i2c.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88-tvaudio.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88-input.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvbdev.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dmxdev.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_demux.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_filter.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_ca_en50221.o

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_ca_en50221.c: In function `dvb_ca_en50221_io_read_condition':

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_ca_en50221.c:1394: warning: passing arg 3 of `dvb_ringbuffer_pkt_next' from incompatible pointer type

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_ca_en50221.c:1405: warning: passing arg 3 of `dvb_ringbuffer_pkt_next' from incompatible pointer type

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_frontend.o

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_frontend.c: In function `dvb_frontend_ioctl':

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_frontend.c:696: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_frontend.c:709: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_net.o

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_net.c: In function `dvb_net_do_ioctl':

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_net.c:1282: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_net.c:1284: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb_ringbuffer.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa7134-core.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa7134-i2c.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa7134-video.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa7134-vbi.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa7134-tvaudio.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa7134-oss.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa7134-cards.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa7134-ts.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa7134-input.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tuner-core.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tuner-simple.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/mt20xx.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tda8290.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb-core.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88-atsc.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dst.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/bt878.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb-bt8xx.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/or51211.o

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/or51211.c: In function `or51211_load_firmware':

/root/pcHDTV-2.0/or51211.c:113: warning: int format, different type arg (arg 2)

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/sp887x.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/nxt6000.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx24110.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/btcx-risc.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/ir-common.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tveeprom.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88xx.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx8800.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx8801.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx8802.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88-blackbird.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa7134.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa7134-empress.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa6752hs.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tuner.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tda9887.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/msp3400.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tvaudio.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tvmixer.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/video-buf-dvb.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88-dvb.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx22702.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb-pll.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/or51132.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa7134-dvb.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/mt352.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tda1004x.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/ir-kbd-gpio.o

  CC [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/ir-kbd-i2c.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/bt878.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/bt878.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/btcx-risc.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/btcx-risc.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx22702.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx22702.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx24110.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx24110.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88-atsc.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88-atsc.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88-blackbird.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88-blackbird.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88-dvb.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88-dvb.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx8800.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx8800.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx8801.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx8801.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx8802.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx8802.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88xx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/cx88xx.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dst.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dst.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb-bt8xx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb-bt8xx.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb-core.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb-core.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb-pll.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/dvb-pll.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/ir-common.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/ir-common.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/ir-kbd-gpio.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/ir-kbd-gpio.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/ir-kbd-i2c.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/ir-kbd-i2c.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/msp3400.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/msp3400.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/mt352.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/mt352.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/nxt6000.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/nxt6000.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/or51132.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/or51132.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/or51211.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/or51211.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa6752hs.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa6752hs.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa7134-dvb.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa7134-dvb.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa7134-empress.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa7134-empress.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa7134.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/saa7134.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/sp887x.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/sp887x.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tda1004x.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tda1004x.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tda9887.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tda9887.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tuner.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tuner.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tvaudio.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tvaudio.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tveeprom.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tveeprom.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tvmixer.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/tvmixer.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/v4l1-compat.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/v4l1-compat.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/v4l2-common.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/v4l2-common.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/video-buf-dvb.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/video-buf-dvb.ko

  CC      /root/pcHDTV-2.0/video-buf.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/pcHDTV-2.0/video-buf.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r7'

farrell pcHDTV-2.0 # make install

strip --strip-debug bt878.ko btcx-risc.ko bttv.ko cx22702.ko cx24110.ko cx88-atsc.ko cx88-blackbird.ko cx88-dvb.ko cx8800.ko cx8801.ko cx8802.ko cx88xx.ko dst.ko dvb-bt8xx.ko dvb-core.ko dvb-pll.ko ir-common.ko ir-kbd-gpio.ko ir-kbd-i2c.ko msp3400.ko mt352.ko nxt6000.ko or51132.ko or51211.ko saa6752hs.ko saa7134-dvb.ko saa7134-empress.ko saa7134.ko sp887x.ko tda1004x.ko tda9887.ko tuner.ko tvaudio.ko tveeprom.ko tvmixer.ko v4l1-compat.ko v4l2-common.ko video-buf-dvb.ko video-buf.ko

su -c "mkdir -p /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2; cp -v bt878.ko btcx-risc.ko bttv.ko cx22702.ko cx24110.ko cx88-atsc.ko cx88-blackbird.ko cx88-dvb.ko cx8800.ko cx8801.ko cx8802.ko cx88xx.ko dst.ko dvb-bt8xx.ko dvb-core.ko dvb-pll.ko ir-common.ko ir-kbd-gpio.ko ir-kbd-i2c.ko msp3400.ko mt352.ko nxt6000.ko or51132.ko or51211.ko saa6752hs.ko saa7134-dvb.ko saa7134-empress.ko saa7134.ko sp887x.ko tda1004x.ko tda9887.ko tuner.ko tvaudio.ko tveeprom.ko tvmixer.ko v4l1-compat.ko v4l2-common.ko video-buf-dvb.ko video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2;"

`bt878.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/bt878.ko'

`btcx-risc.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/btcx-risc.ko'

`bttv.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/bttv.ko'

`cx22702.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/cx22702.ko'

`cx24110.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/cx24110.ko'

`cx88-atsc.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/cx88-atsc.ko'

`cx88-blackbird.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/cx88-blackbird.ko'

`cx88-dvb.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/cx88-dvb.ko'

`cx8800.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/cx8800.ko'

`cx8801.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/cx8801.ko'

`cx8802.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/cx8802.ko'

`cx88xx.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/cx88xx.ko'

`dst.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/dst.ko'

`dvb-bt8xx.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/dvb-bt8xx.ko'

`dvb-core.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/dvb-core.ko'

`dvb-pll.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/dvb-pll.ko'

`ir-common.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/ir-common.ko'

`ir-kbd-gpio.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/ir-kbd-gpio.ko'

`ir-kbd-i2c.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/ir-kbd-i2c.ko'

`msp3400.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/msp3400.ko'

`mt352.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/mt352.ko'

`nxt6000.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/nxt6000.ko'

`or51132.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/or51132.ko'

`or51211.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/or51211.ko'

`saa6752hs.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/saa6752hs.ko'

`saa7134-dvb.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/saa7134-dvb.ko'

`saa7134-empress.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/saa7134-empress.ko'

`saa7134.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/saa7134.ko'

`sp887x.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/sp887x.ko'

`tda1004x.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/tda1004x.ko'

`tda9887.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/tda9887.ko'

`tuner.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/tuner.ko'

`tvaudio.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/tvaudio.ko'

`tveeprom.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/tveeprom.ko'

`tvmixer.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/tvmixer.ko'

`v4l1-compat.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/v4l1-compat.ko'

`v4l2-common.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/v4l2-common.ko'

`video-buf-dvb.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/video-buf-dvb.ko'

`video-buf.ko' -> `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/video-buf.ko'

su -c "ls /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/v4l2/*.ko |\

xargs -n1 basename |\

xargs -n1 find /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers -name |\

xargs -n1 rm -vf"

removed `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/media/video/btcx-risc.ko'

removed `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-blackbird.ko'

removed `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx8800.ko'

removed `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx8802.ko'

removed `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88xx.ko'

removed `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko'

removed `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/media/video/tda9887.ko'

removed `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/media/video/tuner.ko'

removed `/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko'

su -c "/sbin/depmod -e 2.6.11-gentoo-r7"

su -c "mkdir -p /usr/include/linux/dvb; cp -v usr_hdrs/audio.h usr_hdrs/dmx.h usr_hdrs/net.h usr_hdrs/version.h usr_hdrs/ca.h usr_hdrs/frontend.h usr_hdrs/osd.h  usr_hdrs/video.h /usr/include/linux/dvb"

`usr_hdrs/audio.h' -> `/usr/include/linux/dvb/audio.h'

`usr_hdrs/dmx.h' -> `/usr/include/linux/dvb/dmx.h'

`usr_hdrs/net.h' -> `/usr/include/linux/dvb/net.h'

`usr_hdrs/version.h' -> `/usr/include/linux/dvb/version.h'

`usr_hdrs/ca.h' -> `/usr/include/linux/dvb/ca.h'

`usr_hdrs/frontend.h' -> `/usr/include/linux/dvb/frontend.h'

`usr_hdrs/osd.h' -> `/usr/include/linux/dvb/osd.h'

`usr_hdrs/video.h' -> `/usr/include/linux/dvb/video.h'

su -c "mkdir -p /lib/firmware; cp -v firmware/dvb-fe-or51132-qam.fw firmware/dvb-fe-or51132-vsb.fw firmware/dvb-fe-or51211.fw /lib/firmware"

`firmware/dvb-fe-or51132-qam.fw' -> `/lib/firmware/dvb-fe-or51132-qam.fw'

`firmware/dvb-fe-or51132-vsb.fw' -> `/lib/firmware/dvb-fe-or51132-vsb.fw'

`firmware/dvb-fe-or51211.fw' -> `/lib/firmware/dvb-fe-or51211.fw'

su -c "mkdir -p /usr/include/linux; cp -v videodev2.h videodev.h /usr/include/linux"

`videodev2.h' -> `/usr/include/linux/videodev2.h'

`videodev.h' -> `/usr/include/linux/videodev.h'

su -c "patch -Np0 /usr/include/linux/videodev2.h <videodev2-patch"

patching file /usr/include/linux/videodev2.h

su -c "./scripts/patch_modprobe.sh"

farrell pcHDTV-2.0 # modprobe cx88-atsc

farrell pcHDTV-2.0 # dmesg | tail -n 40

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

kobject_register failed for v4l1_compat (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff801ee786>{kobject_register+70} <ffffffff801485e9>{sys_init_module+5097}

       <ffffffff80150b91>{generic_file_aio_read+49} <ffffffff8015f996>{do_munmap+854}

       <ffffffff8010e1fa>{system_call+126}

kobject_register failed for v4l1_compat (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff801ee786>{kobject_register+70} <ffffffff801485e9>{sys_init_module+5097}

       <ffffffff8015d0e0>{handle_mm_fault+400} <ffffffff8015f996>{do_munmap+854}

       <ffffffff8010e1fa>{system_call+126}

cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.4 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

cx88[0]: subsystem: 7063:3000, board: pcHDTV HD3000 HDTV [card=22,autodetected]

tuner 3-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (cx88[0])

tuner 3-0061: type set to 52 (Thomson DDT 7610 (ATSC/NTSC))

cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:02:09.0, rev: 5, irq: 225, latency: 32, mmio: 0xeb000000

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for v4l/video0

cx88[0]/0: registered device video0 [v4l2]

cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

cx88[0]/0: registered device radio0

kobject_register failed for v4l1_compat (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff801ee786>{kobject_register+70} <ffffffff801485e9>{sys_init_module+5097}

       <ffffffff8015d0e0>{handle_mm_fault+400} <ffffffff8015f996>{do_munmap+854}

       <ffffffff8010e1fa>{system_call+126}

pcHDTV HD3000 driver version 2.0.0 loaded

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:09.2[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:02:09.2, rev: 5, irq: 225, latency: 32, mmio: 0xec000000

cx88[0]/2 FW version: 113-4-194-3

cx88[0]/2: registered device video1 [atsc]

cx88[0]/2: atsc_open - device data

cx88[0]/2: device minor 1

cx88[0]/2: tuner_type 52

farrell pcHDTV-2.0 # cat /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r7/.config | grep CX88

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

farrell pcHDTV-2.0 # cat /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r7/.config | grep DVB

CONFIG_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIBUSB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_SKYSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_USB is not set

# Supported DVB Frontends

# Customise DVB Frontends

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0299 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA80XX is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MT312 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93 is not set

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

# CONFIG_DVB_SP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_SP887X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22700 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22702 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_L64781 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MT352 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC is not set

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

# CONFIG_DVB_ATMEL_AT76C651 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_VES1820 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0297 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT2002 is not set

farrell pcHDTV-2.0 # cat /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r7/.config | grep UNLOAD

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

farrell pcHDTV-2.0 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

cx88_atsc              14596  0

cx8800                 28748  0

cx8802                  8068  1 cx88_atsc

cx88xx                 50400  3 cx88_atsc,cx8800,cx8802

video_buf              19012  4 cx88_atsc,cx8800,cx8802,cx88xx

ir_common               6148  1 cx88xx

btcx_risc               4232  3 cx8800,cx8802,cx88xx

tuner                  27368  0

tveeprom               13912  1 cx88xx

v4l2_common             6272  0

nvidia               4050268  12

nfsd                   65096  9

exportfs                4992  1 nfsd

raw1394                22424  0

dv1394                 18872  0

video1394              16504  0

ohci1394               29508  2 dv1394,video1394

ieee1394               94352  4 raw1394,dv1394,video1394,ohci1394

nls_iso8859_1           5248  0

nls_cp437               6976  0

joydev                  9472  0

it87                   25884  0

i2c_sensor              3200  1 it87

i2c_isa                 2432  0

vfat                   12032  0

fat                    35184  1 vfat

usbhid                 33024  0

wacom                  12224  0

evdev                   8768  1

psmouse                26188  0

farrell pcHDTV-2.0 #
```

and in case it's not appearent, even though cx88_atsc appears in the lsmod output, there it *NOT* a /dev/dtv  :Sad: 

Thanks again,

--Farrell F.

----------

## smasher

Do you have /dev/v4l/video1?  video0 will be the analog tuner and video1 will be atsc tuner.

```
ls /dev/v4l/ -l

total 0

crw-rw----  1 smasher     video 81,  64 May 11 21:57 radio0

crw-------  1 smasher video   81, 224 May  4 10:51 vbi0

crw-------  1 smasher video   81,   0 May  4 10:51 video

crw-------  1 smasher video   81,   0 May  4 10:51 video0

crw-------  1 smasher video   81,   1 May 18 12:15 video1
```

Or you running devfs or udev?  If using udev, try running udevstart.

----------

## upgrdman

I do not think I'm using udev, but a "udev [tab]" in my colsole does show some utilities:

```
farrell root # udev

udev            udevd           udevsend        udevtest

udev_volume_id  udevinfo        udevstart

farrell root # udev
```

So I checked with make menuconfig, and I see:

```
[*] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)

[*]   Automatically mount at boot
```

and heres what I have for v4l:

```
farrell root # ls /dev/v4l/ -l

total 0

crw-rw----  1 root video 81,  64 Dec 31  1969 radio0

crw-rw----  1 root video 81, 224 Dec 31  1969 vbi0

crw-rw----  1 root video 81,   0 May 20 16:38 video0

crw-rw----  1 root video 81,   1 Dec 31  1969 video1

farrell root # 
```

So since I have a video1, should I attempt to compile and install xine-hd? Anything I need to do differently from the READMEs for my card or the docs in the xine-hd package?

Thanks,

--Farrell F.

----------

## smasher

 *Quote:*   

> So since I have a video1, should I attempt to compile and install xine-hd? Anything I need to do differently from the READMEs for my card or the docs in the xine-hd package?

 

I would make the /dev/dtv link to /dev/v4l/video1 and test the atsc tools first.  

Ie, run "dtvscan /dev/dtv"  This will also verify you're getting a signal.

----------

## upgrdman

ok, I made the /dev/dtv link, and I get this with dtvscan:

```
farrell root # ln -s /dev/v4l/video1 /dev/dtv

farrell root # ls -l /dev/dtv

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 15 May 23 00:25 /dev/dtv -> /dev/v4l/video1

farrell root # dtvscan /dev/dtv

main: argc 2 argv[1] /dev/dtv

channel = 2

channel = 3

channel = 4

[. . .]

channel = 80

channel = 81

channel = 82

channel = 83

farrell root #
```

but then I get this really weird output when I try dtvsignal:

```
farrell root # dtvsignal /dev/dtv 7.1

main: argc 3 argv[1] /dev/dtv

channel 7

freq*16 = 2804

main: ioctl 1 rtn 0

main: ioctl 2 rtn 0

dtvsignal ver 0.2 - by Jack Kelliher (c) 2002

channel = 7 freq*16 = 2804

Signal:           |    .    :    .    |    .____:____.____|

Signal > 100

Signal > 100$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Signal > 100$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Signal > 100$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

[. . .]

Signal > 100$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Signal > 100$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Signal > 100$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Signal > 100$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Signal: 100 $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

farrell root #
```

and those repeated lines repeat _very_ fast... I Ctrl-C'd in a fraction of a second, and hundreds if not thousands of those lines were spit out.

and, yes, channel 7.1 does exist in my area, its ABC. I checked with antennaweb.org...

Thanks again,

--Farrell F.

----------

## upgrdman

um, well now I fell a little dumb. I rebuilt my "tools" package, and now I get something better:

```
farrell tools-2.6-a # dtvsignal /dev/v4l/video1 9.1

main: argc 3 argv[1] /dev/v4l/video1

channel 9

freq*16 = 2996

main: ioctl 1 rtn 0

main: ioctl 2 rtn 0

dtvsignal ver 0.2 - by Jack Kelliher (c) 2002

channel = 9 freq*16 = 2996

Signal:           |    .    :    .    |    .____:____.____|

Signal: 022 -----------
```

I'll work on moving my antenna around and see if signal quality improves any...

thanks,

--farrell f.

----------

## upgrdman

now with my recompiled tools, dtvscan found about 10 decent channels that dtvsignal shows receptions levels of 070 or more... the highest being 083. now im gonna work on install xine-hd and mess around.

weird things is the NONE of the channel i get decent recption for are listed on antennaweb...

thanks,

--farrell f.

----------

## upgrdman

sorry to keep replying... so far im very happy... I can record broadcasts with getatsc, and view the .ts file with xine and mplayer very nicely. still trying to get xine to be able to watch stuff live...

only two questions left, aside from live tuning with xine:

I can noticably see the compression artifacts, is this normal? i'm not talking about glitching from dropped packets, i expected that, but I mean it doesnt looks like a dvd. its not bad, but its just that i can see the effect of mpeg or whatever compression. just curious if this is normal, and why? certain bandwidth constraints, or is it just that broadcasters are using cheap encoders or something?

lastly, on some channels, it looks as though they have more than one video stream, each with its own audio stream(s) ... like one of the PBS channels seems like it broadcasting both HD and SD, and xine gets confused. It will play the SD video, but without sound, and if click on the timeline the video stops but I hear audio from the HD video for a few seconds before xine dies. Mplayer does better and plays the right audio stream with the right video stream to begin with, and doesn't die when I fast-forward, etc... and I have this one .ts file that plays one video stream by default with xine, and another by defualt with mplayer. so is this normal, and if so, how so i select which stream to watch? preferably, how to do so with mplayer/gmplayer. is it like dvd "angles" ?

btw, i have the .ts, and can also do a xvidcap to show how it plays different streams in xine or mplayer, if anyone wants to look.  :Smile: 

thanks, and sorry for all the posts,

--farrell f.

----------

## smasher

 *Quote:*   

> I can noticably see the compression artifacts, is this normal? i'm not talking about glitching from dropped packets, i expected that, but I mean it doesnt looks like a dvd. its not bad, but its just that i can see the effect of mpeg or whatever compression. just curious if this is normal, and why? certain bandwidth constraints, or is it just that broadcasters are using cheap encoders or something? 

 

Artifacts can come from weak signal or a slow decoder.  Do you have a nvidia card?  You can try the Xvmc video option can improve the video quality.   As for the quality of the mpeg from the broadcasters, it's all depends on them.  They don't all do it the same.

 *Quote:*   

> lastly, on some channels, it looks as though they have more than one video stream, each with its own audio stream(s) ... like one of the PBS channels seems like it broadcasting both HD and SD, and xine gets confused. It will play the SD video, but without sound, and if click on the timeline the video stops but I hear audio from the HD video for a few seconds before xine dies. Mplayer does better and plays the right audio stream with the right video stream to begin with, and doesn't die when I fast-forward, etc... and I have this one .ts file that plays one video stream by default with xine, and another by defualt with mplayer. so is this normal, and if so, how so i select which stream to watch? preferably, how to do so with mplayer/gmplayer. is it like dvd "angles" ? 

 

For receiveing direct broadcasts (not saving to a file first) from my experience I think xine-hd is buggy, which is why I don't use it.  I prefer to use mplayer because it handles switching frame rates better.  I just haven't figured out how to change channels with mplayer running.  So I built a little kdialog script to allow me to select what channel I want.

If I remember correctly xine will handle substreams by adding .X to the channel number, ie 42.1 or 42.3... Mplayer is supposed to handle substreams like this:

 *Quote:*   

> I not able to test this but -tsprog 0 is supposed to set the subchannel your are requesting. Here's an example for channel 42.3. 
> 
> Code:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## upgrdman

the -tsprog option works, but it seems like only number 4 works, and the rest result in "no stream found" ... is there any tool to check to see if any other streams actually work?

thanks,

--farrell f.

----------

## smasher

I would try this..9 being the channel and 2 being the subchannel..

```
getatsc /dev/dtv 9.2 > mpeg.ts
```

after a few seconds hit ctrl-c then play it back with

```
mplayer mpeg.ts
```

----------

## upgrdman

well i dont mind ripping the entire channel... in fact im sure at some time it will be benificial (if i like the two different programs, or something) but my problem is that i do not know how many subchannels there are. and i don't know their numbers. is there something nice for ts files, like lsdvd for dvds, which will tell you info about all the sub-streams or sub-channels or whatever they are called.

thanks yet again  :Smile: 

--farrell f.

----------

## smasher

this should give you the subchannels

```
dtvscan /dev/dtv
```

example listing:

```
# CHANNEL  39 ###### signal = 56

PAT found ckets

PAT found ckets

entry { packets

       majorchannelnumber = 9;

       minorchannelnumber = 1;

       stationchannel     = 39;

       stationidentifier  = KETC HD;

       programnumber      = 3;

       disabled           = 0;

};

entry {

       majorchannelnumber = 9;

       minorchannelnumber = 2;

       stationchannel     = 39;

       stationidentifier  = KETCKid;

       programnumber      = 4;

       disabled           = 0;

};

entry {

       majorchannelnumber = 9;

       minorchannelnumber = 3;

       stationchannel     = 39;

       stationidentifier  = KETC 9 ;

       programnumber      = 5;

       disabled           = 0;

};
```

You'll get station numbers 39.1, 39.2, and 39.3.

----------

## upgrdman

any way to find out subchannels in the .ts file though? so i can look at older rips and check for other subchannels...

thanks,

--farrell f.

----------

## MasterC

I'm dying on the vine here...

Ok, I compiled my 2.6.12-r1 kernel and included support for the hd3000 card (it's in the custom section).  From there, I am lost...

I need the tools to do any of the various testing I see posted all around, but cannot compile the tools because I didn't compile the driver; but I don't need to compile the driver because it's in my kernel.  To further this, I don't have the modules being referred to, such as dvb-atsc.

Here's my .config, please let me know how stupid I am, thanks!  :

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.12-mm1

# Sun Jun 26 21:32:15 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=# CONFIG_SWAP is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

#

# Performance-monitoring counters support

#

# CONFIG_PERFCTR is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_FORK_CONNECTOR=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ITERAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARA# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=y

ID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID6=m

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

#

# TCP congestion control

#

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_KGDBOE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=m

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=m

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

# CONFIG_CONFIG_TUNER_MULTI_I2C is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

CONFIG_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV is not set

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_USB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2 is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_SKYSTAR is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_BT8XX is not set

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0299 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA80XX is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MT312 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93 is not set

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_SP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_SP887X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22700 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22702 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_L64781 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MT352 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC is not set

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_ATMEL_AT76C651 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_VES1820 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0297 is not set

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terresterial DTV) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT2002 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51211 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_OR51132=m

# CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; se

e USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM # CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=m

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GOTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# SN Devices

#

#

# Distributed Lock Manager

#

#

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

#

# XFS support

#

```

I'm going to stop there, I know the rest of this is completely irrelevant, just as a lot of the beginning is, but I didn't realize it would be so big  :Wink: 

Anyway, thanks for letting me see what it is I did wrong.

Cool

----------

## smasher

 *Quote:*   

> Ok, I compiled my 2.6.12-r1 kernel and included support for the hd3000 card (it's in the custom section). From there, I am lost... 

 

You need to have these turn on in your kernel configuration as well:

```
CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22700=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22702=m
```

Also, if you're planning to use your card with V4L and not dvb you need to d/l, build, and install the extras package from http://pchdtv.com/downloads/pcHDTV-extras.tar.gz.  Don't forget that dvb-atsc and dvb-astc won't work together at the same time.

----------

## MasterC

Excellent, thank you.  I will give that a try!

I'll post back...

----------

## MasterC

 *smasher wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ok, I compiled my 2.6.12-r1 kernel and included support for the hd3000 card (it's in the custom section). From there, I am lost...  
> 
> You need to have these turn on in your kernel configuration as well:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This is a vanilla with Morton's patches (mm1) 2.6.12 and I don't have the option for CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB but I do have CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 which I turned on...

I'll post back what happens with this change.  Thanks again!

[edit]

I'm blind and must have missed it, but as it was making, it prompted me for that exact option, so nevermind my above  :Wink: 

[/edit]

----------

## MasterC

Great, thanks!

That gives me some odd devices:

```
dev # ls /dev/dv*

/dev/dvb0.demux0  /dev/dvb0.frontend0  /dev/dvd

/dev/dvb0.dvr0    /dev/dvb0.net0       /dev/dvdrw

```

And tried each one with the binary versions in the /tools from the pchdtv directory, but still get no signal at all.  I am not sure if it's my setup, or something else.  But I have my antenna pointed in the general correct direction, so I am guessing it's something wrong on the system, not the antenna position.

Any additional suggestions would be great.

Here's my lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

lp                      8804  0

snd_pcm_oss            48032  0

snd_mixer_oss          17472  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            32576  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6272  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                51792  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

8250_pnp                8576  0

8250                   23268  1 8250_pnp

serial_core            19648  1 8250

parport_pc             23044  1

parport                21312  2 lp,parport_pc

snd_via82xx            23456  0

snd_ac97_codec         82236  1 snd_via82xx

snd_pcm                82116  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              22084  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          9032  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         6656  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            21024  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          7628  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    46244  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,s

nd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_

device

soundcore               7712  1 snd

i2c_viapro              7248  0

ehci_hcd               31304  0

uhci_hcd               31632  0

sata_via                6404  0

libata                 41924  1 sata_via

tvaudio                21020  0

bttv                  154384  0

cx88_dvb                6148  0

cx8802                  9412  1 cx88_dvb

mt352                   6532  1 cx88_dvb

or51132                10308  1 cx88_dvb

video_buf_dvb           5188  1 cx88_dvb

dvb_core               77800  1 video_buf_dvb

cx22702                 6148  1 cx88_dvb

dvb_pll                 6020  3 cx88_dvb,or51132,cx22702

tuner                  29736  0

cx8800                 27916  0

cx88xx                 52064  3 cx88_dvb,cx8802,cx8800

i2c_algo_bit            9288  2 bttv,cx88xx

video_buf              18180  6 bttv,cx88_dvb,cx8802,video_buf_dvb,cx8800,cx88xx

ir_common               7364  1 cx88xx

tveeprom               11216  2 bttv,cx88xx

i2c_core               17920  10 i2c_viapro,tvaudio,bttv,mt352,or51132,cx22702,t

uner,cx88xx,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom

v4l1_compat            14084  1 cx8800

v4l2_common             5184  2 bttv,cx8800

btcx_risc               4360  4 bttv,cx8802,cx8800,cx88xx

videodev                7680  3 bttv,cx8800,cx88xx

usbcore               108924  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

nvidia               3704900  0

via_rhine              21252  0
```

Thanks!

----------

## MasterC

Just for kicks, I've tried compiling the pchdtv-2.0 drivers, but get errors:

```
masterc pcHDTV-2.0 # make

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.12-mm1/build SUBDIRS=/tmp/pcHDTV-2.0 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-mm1'

  CC [M]  /tmp/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.o

/tmp/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:320: error: unknown field `id' specified in initializer

/tmp/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:320: warning: missing braces around initializer

/tmp/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:320: warning: (near initialization for `bttv_i2c_client_template.released')

make[2]: *** [/tmp/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/tmp/pcHDTV-2.0] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-mm1'

make: *** [default] Error 2

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## smasher

I know it's confusing at first.  There are two sets of drivers(interfaces) to your pcHDTV card.  One being the old standard V4L interface and the other is DVB interface.  DVB was built to handle streaming in ways V4L can't.  Let's see if I can help...

 *Quote:*   

> Just for kicks, I've tried compiling the pchdtv-2.0 drivers, but get errors: 

 

The pchdtv-2.0 drivers are for the 2.6.11 kernel.  The DVB drivers were included in the 2.6.12 kernel and you only need the pchdtv-extras drivers to make the V4L work.

 *Quote:*   

> And tried each one with the binary versions in the /tools from the pchdtv directory, but still get no signal at all. I am not sure if it's my setup, or something else. But I have my antenna pointed in the general correct direction, so I am guessing it's something wrong on the system, not the antenna position. 

 

The tools included with pchdtv are for the V4L not DVB.  You'll need to compile and install the pchdtv-extras v4l module.  Then unload the dvb driver from your system:

```
modprobe -r cx88-dvb
```

Now load the V4L driver:

```
modprobe cx88-atsc
```

After all that you should have a /dev/v4l/video1 device.  Now run dtvscan to look for channels.  FYI, video1 is the astc tuner and video0 is the standard tuner.

```
dtvscan /dev/v4l/video1
```

If you're planning on running MythTV you'll need the DVB stuff not the V4L stuff.   If you only want to watch it on your desktop then I'd suggest getting the V4L running.  I have yet to find a desktop app that works with pcHDTV in DVB mode.

----------

## MasterC

I very much appreciate you sticking with me, I haven't been that great of a student  :Wink: 

After all that it worked!  My stupidity was first the modules I missed that you pointed out, thanks!  And second, I didn't realize I needed the extras package.  After that, it was all gravy.

I can't actually test the video portion, but I'm getting things from dtvsignal now, which means it's working.  I'm at work ssh'ing in through putty, so I'll have to wait til I get home to actually try it.

1 thing that I'm afraid of:

There was an addition made to /etc/modprobe.conf

At the top of that file it says it's overwritten when I run modules-update  

So how do I preserve the addition through a modules-update without having to re-run make modconf each time?

Thank you very much for your support through all that!

Chad

----------

## smasher

 *Quote:*   

> I very much appreciate you sticking with me, I haven't been that great of a student 

 

No problem... I've been using linux for a while and still ran into plenty of questions regarding the pcHTDV card.

 *Quote:*   

> There was an addition made to /etc/modprobe.conf 
> 
> At the top of that file it says it's overwritten when I run modules-update 
> 
> So how do I preserve the addition through a modules-update without having to re-run make modconf each time? 

 

I'm not sure what it added, I don't see anything in mine.. Maybe I missed it  :Smile: .  Anyway, just create a file in /etc/modules.d/ and call it pchdtv or something.  Add the changes there.  Next time update-modules is run it will pull it the /etc/modules.d/pchdtv file.

----------

## amigabill

OK, I'm back with more questions, and this thread looks like its still alive on the topic.

Now that Gentoo has kernel 2.6.12 with the pcHDTV drivers built in, what exactly do I need to do in menuconfig to get it going? And then which modules to I need to modprobe or autoload? My machine has been in hibernation since I gave up on outsmarting the pcHDTV drivers from their web site, waiting for the kernel to do this for me. 

Now that it is in the kernel tree, I need help knowing how to do so. I've tried searching the forums and wiki, but haven't found something so simplistic for newbs like me... Thanks.

----------

## smasher

How are you planning on using your card?  2.6.12 comes with the DVB drivers.  The only desktop application I have working with dvb so far is using azap & mplayer together.   If you want the V4L drivers you will need to download the extras from pchdtv and compile them seperately.

Here are the modules I have compiled in my 2.6.12 kernel:

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB=m

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24110 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_CX22700=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22702=m

The dvb drivers are automatically loaded by the kernel on boot.

----------

## th0th696

How's support using the 2.6.15 kernel?

That's what I'm using and I keep getting complile errors when I try and make the pcHDTV modules:

```

darth pcHDTV-2.0 # make

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r7/build SUBDIRS=/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r7'

  CC [M]  /home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.o

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:111: warning: implicit declaration of function `I2C_DEVNAME'

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:111: error: initializer element is not constant

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:111: error: (near initialization for `bttv_i2c_adap_sw_template.algo')

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:275: error: unknown field `name' specified in initializer

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:275: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:276: error: unknown field `id' specified in initializer

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:276: error: `I2C_ALGO_BIT' undeclared here (not in a function)

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:276: error: initializer element is not constant

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:276: error: (near initialization for `bttv_algo.smbus_xfer')

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:287: error: initializer element is not constant

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:287: error: (near initialization for `bttv_i2c_adap_hw_template.algo')

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:288: error: initializer element is not constant

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:288: error: (near initialization for `bttv_i2c_adap_hw_template.id')

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c: In function `attach_inform':

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:307: warning: implicit declaration of function `i2c_clientname'

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:307: warning: format argument is not a pointer (arg 3)

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c: At top level:

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:319: error: initializer element is not constant

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:319: error: (near initialization for `bttv_i2c_client_template.flags')

/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.c:320: error: unknown field `id' specified in initializer

make[2]: *** [/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0/bttv-i2c.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/home/bob/pcHDTV/pcHDTV-2.0] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r7'

make: *** [default] Error 2

```

----------

